# First Drop



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Ars Nova Copenhagen / Paul Hillier
First Drop

Duration01:11:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Location
Danish Radio
Release Date: 
2nd Jun 2017

3


----------

